# Awesome GTI RR day - 6th November



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

*OK to all those running on Saturday can you visit Tony thread and fill out the form and send it back to him (I think its does it automatically) Cheers. *
I have been speaking tot hose very nice chaps and good friends at Awesome GTI Irlam, Mancherster about doing another RR day. We need around 15 cars to make this a goer. The date we have is for Saturday the 6th of November (sorry no other date now available as the previous two have been taken by other clubs  ) 
Prices are £35 for 2 (or is it 3 not quite sure which) runs and in 2 wheel drive. If you really want to run in 4 wheel drive (takes more setting up etc) then it will cost you £47.

Just a point re any Mk2 owners wishing to come on this Awesome would like to run them first as again its slightly different setting up. Mk2 cars in 2 wheel drive will be run at £35 as with Mk1 quattro cars but any Mk2 cars with quattro will have to be run in 4 wheel drive at a cost of £45. If you need any further info on this then I suggest you ring Awesome direct.

I think it might be best to produce a running list (order for each car to go on the RR) *Anybody needing to come early to get away or need to come later due to whatever let me know ASAP.* I will be updating my first post here with the running list soon so you don't have to trawl through this thread to find it.

*ANYBODY NOT ON THE LIST WISHING TO RUN JUST TURN UP AND WE WILL GET YOU ON AT SOME POINT BUT THOSE WHO HAVE PAID WILL GET PRIORITY. THANKS.*We start the first run at 9am and finish at 4pm. Each run inc setting up takes 20mins or so.

Can people let me know their forum name and real name so I can tie them together on this list .
YOU NEED TO PAY FOR YOUR RUN NOW WITH AWESOME. TELE 0161 7760777

Those wishing to come on this so are.
Bigsyd.
Spentt.
Vspurs.
Grahamstt.
Sline.
Gizmo.
Lego man
Matchu.
Sam.
Tony Rigby. aka Anthony Rigby 
2zeroalpha.
Mark Hogan.
TTsline02.
Nem.
Daz.
Nikki.x
Matt B.
dbairduk.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Will V6ers with DSG and a Blue HPC be able to run?
Steve


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

stevecollier said:


> Will V6ers with DSG and a Blue HPC be able to run?
> Steve


Just spoke to Awesome Steve and the answers are yes and yes.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Could be up for this - I need to get Stage 2 gains verified... but Oct 9th... ADI day.... I'll be at Castle Combe with VAGoc and so should you lot


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

les said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > Will V6ers with DSG and a Blue HPC be able to run?
> ...


I should ask them direct how they are going to achieve this but i know you have a hot line in to them!!!
How, please, as i dont fancy being charged again for nowt.
Steve


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

jamiekip said:


> Could be up for this - I need to get Stage 2 gains verified... but Oct 9th... ADI day.... I'll be at Castle Combe with VAGoc and so should you lot


Come and say hello then. TTOC stand should be next door to the old cafe.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

stevecollier said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > stevecollier said:
> ...


 Na its OK Steve give em a ring mate as I am sure you may have more questions Dean is prob the best guy to speak to as its with him I am setting up the RR day. Good luck and why not post the reply up on here when you have so others with that great big fat lump under the bonnet can see. :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Hmm 5 votes and only 1 for sure (me) with 2 maybes. :?


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Is it a proper 4WD rolling road?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

wja96 said:


> Is it a proper 4WD rolling road?


 Yes but as said if you want to run in 4 wheel drive it costs more due to the extra setting up required £47 instead of £35 in 2 wheel drive.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Could be interested, but not the 9th week as I'll be at ADI.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

i voted for the 9th but we are also at ADI            
what ever date it is apart from 9th :roll: will be there in the silver car...les i have had a look for my old post on the problem my car had on the 1st NW RR .. but i cant seem to find it, it would be good reading for people who have not been on or are a bit wary sp???? of RR days 
lost count how many times mine has been on now lol 

sorry but i NEVER get board of this


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

23rd please as I want to be on track at ADI and it's half term week I think so that makes it easier for me!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> i voted for the 9th but we are also at ADI
> what ever date it is apart from 9th :roll: will be there in the silver car...les i have had a look for my old post on the problem my car had on the 1st NW RR .. but i cant seem to find it, it would be good reading for people who have not been on or are a bit wary sp???? of RR days
> lost count how many times mine has been on now lol
> 
> sorry but i NEVER get board of this


 Syd, you can change your vote to another day mate as I enabled people to do so plus you can have a first and second choice.


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm up for this.... might see if they can fit my race exhaust at the same time !


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I have started a list of those who have said they are up for this on my first post. Looks like the 9th will be out due to ADI but I don't seem to be able to edit it. Can those interested please indicated to me so I can include you on the list.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

cheers for the heads up les..

Deffo count me in matey,

(as always) good incentive to start boost leak hunting before hand..


----------



## 2zeroalpha (Aug 30, 2009)

Count me in


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

jamiekip said:


> Could be up for this - I need to get Stage 2 gains verified... but Oct 9th... ADI day.... I'll be at Castle Combe with VAGoc and so should you lot


I imagine it will be a 4wheel drive run rather than 2 wheel drive steve.. thats how they'll manage it.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Would it not be better to run in 4WD for all the cars Les, not that I am going just seems to make more sense


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

robokn said:


> Would it not be better to run in 4WD for all the cars Les, not that I am going just seems to make more sense


Well we have a choice and its reflected in the price so you pays your money and takes your pick.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Im sure Awesome wont be able to run 4wd if youve got a Haldex Blue fitted. They will probably disconnect the Haldex at the unit itself as pulling the fuse is a no go with DSG.
Steve


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

robokn said:


> Would it not be better to run in 4WD for all the cars Les, not that I am going just seems to make more sense


you can run in 4wheel mode, but since the haldex isn't a fixed ratio, such as 70% rear 30% front.. or 50% rear 50% front. and it's a progressive 4 wheel drive system.... you can actually lose upto 50BHP on a 4 wheel drive rolling road..

audi get there BHP figures from bench testing the engine...

rolling road's calculate back to the fly wheel from the run down of the wheel... in a front wheel drive car it's 100%front.

So if you have a four wheel drive car, with known fixed ration's like scooby's or rx8's it's a easier calculation on the run down, as you know the ratio's being applied to the 4 rollers.

of the quottro system this is variable... some places may use a fixed 4 wheel drive ratio run down... meaning depending on the ratio they use.. you'll be very happy...with figures over what is expected... or very sad, with figures below what is expected.. the only true way to get accurate is with a 2wd rolling road, and even then this has room for error compared to the engine out bentch test...

The 2wd rolling road doesn't cause problems for most people... (as the transfer box can handel putting all the power through the 2 front wheels) however as you move onto bigger BHP with big turbo's i'm not sure how well the box will take it... all that power in 2wd mode... i've personally never seen the bigger turbo'd tt's cars in 2wd mode.. (insteresting to see what spurs runs in)

hope that clears up the 2wd vs 4wd rolling road issues. it is after all common sense if your calculating bhp at the fly, then you need the path of less resistance to be more accurate, the discrepencies between 2wd will be considerable less than 4wd.

cheers

tony


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> Im sure Awesome wont be able to run 4wd if youve got a Haldex Blue fitted. They will probably disconnect the Haldex at the unit itself as pulling the fuse is a no go with DSG.
> Steve


Haldex blue will make no difference whatso ever to being able to run or not.. awesome's TT has a blue controller and runs in 4wheel and 2 wheel during tuning.. if all 4 wheels are turning they can log it...(blue haldex does not complicate the figures anymore than a normal haldex, as it's still variable, but more rear wheel weighted)

the issues arises around the DSG, alot of places will not enjoy running a dsg in 2 wheel drive mode.. mainly because the DSG box is tempremental at best... the fuse that controlls the haldex fuse 31 on olders and 13 on 02 onwards. does infact also power the dsg, also the dsg having it's own computer, (which allows a dsg remap) has inbuilt safety features that limits power.... i'd imagine that if the rear haldex was unplugged direct.. you would still get limited performance from the dsg limiting power throughput to save the transfer box.. (i imagine it's the perks of having a DSG ECU which talks to the engine ECU, however for rolling road it complicates the issue) I'm surprised they don't charge more for DSG people.. since it's a increased pain in the arse.....

hope that helps steve.


----------



## TissMe (Jul 24, 2010)

Blimey Tony , you sounded like a proper pro there LOL

I noticed that you have got the rolling road day set up after I left , ha , just to save yourself some money , but dont worry , I left leaving all my selling know how to Mike , so he is the one to look out for 
Sarah


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TissMe said:


> Blimey Tony , you sounded like a proper pro there LOL
> 
> I noticed that you have got the rolling road day set up after I left , ha , just to save yourself some money , but dont worry , I left leaving all my selling know how to Mike , so he is the one to look out for
> Sarah


Hi Sarah,
Mikes a pussy cat I already have him eating out of my hand. :wink: 
We had to leave arranging this until you left as my new girlfriend was getting very inquisitive about you and the beans


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

OK we have 6 confirmed but 14 have voted :? So apart from the 6 I have listed who else is up for this RR day? Come on guys we need more to make this happen and its a good chance to see what your cars putting out and as with Bigsyd last year find any faults you maybe unaware of.


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Les, Put me down for it...

Cheers, Mark


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Dean at Awesome just phoned me to say the 9th and the 23 rd have been taken by other clubs so its the 6th of November for us now. Sorry but I can understand if other clubs wanted to book those dates and have confirmed. I will assume all those who originally plumed for the 23rd will be able to make the 6th November date if you cant let me know ASAP. This RR day on the 6th is still open to anybody who wishes to join us so please indicate ASAP as we can only have 15 places. Thanks.


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Looking forward to it


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm going to see if I can combine this with Spurs playing at Bolton that afternoon!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm fine for the 6th, put me down as a definite


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm ok for the 6th Nov
Cant wait to see how much BS is claimed by the tuning co's and how little bhp we are actually getting   
Graham


----------



## Nikki.x (Oct 9, 2009)

Count me in Les.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Nikki.x said:


> Count me in Les.


Your in and all who have replied added on first post of this thread. We are nearly there


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Remember remember the 6th of November when TT's explode on the rolling road :lol: :lol:

see what i did there... that was clever that :lol: :lol:

count me in for the 6th...

may well be worth starting a new thread.. and giving the date in the title and a definative list...(at least this way i get to sort out all these people who want boost leak tests doing :lol: )


----------



## Nikki.x (Oct 9, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Remember remember the 6th of November when TT's explode on the rolling road :lol: :lol:
> 
> see what i did there... that was clever that :lol: :lol:
> )


that made me giggle


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Before Tony frightens off any potential peeps for this your car is only reved to the best power RPM around 5300ish. They don't red line it I believe so little chance of anything going wrong on the RR with your car. :roll:

Just a point re any Mk2 owners wishing to come on this Awesome would like to run them first as again its slightly different setting up. Mk2 cars in 2 wheel drive will be run at £35 as with Mk1s quattro cars but any Mk2 cars with quattro will have to be run in 4 wheel drive at a cost of £45. If you need any further info on this then I suggest you ring Awesome direct.

I think it might be best to produce a running list (order for each car to go on the RR) Anybody needing to come early to get away or need to come later due to whatever let me know ASAP. I will be updating my first post with this info on so you don't have to trawl through this thread to find it.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

les said:


> Before Tony frightens off any potential peeps for this your car is only reved to the best power RPM around 5300ish. They don't red line it I believe so little chance of anything going wrong on the RR with your car. :roll:
> 
> Just a point re any Mk2 owners wishing to come on this Awesome would like to run them first as again its slightly different setting up. Mk2 cars in 2 wheel drive will be run at £35 as with Mk1s quattro cars but any Mk2 cars with quattro will have to be run in 4 wheel drive at a cost of £45. If you need any further info on this then I suggest you ring Awesome direct.
> 
> I think it might be best to produce a running list (order for each car to go on the RR) Anybody needing to come early to get away or need to come later due to whatever let me know ASAP. I will be updating my first post with this info on so you don't have to trawl through this thread to find it.


How is the invite to the people with the newer cars going over with your other friends ?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Before Tony frightens off any potential peeps for this your car is only reved to the best power RPM around 5300ish. They don't red line it I believe so little chance of anything going wrong on the RR with your car. :roll:
> ...


 I beg your pardon Andrew? I don't have any "newer friends they are all people I have know from here for sometime. Perhaps you could enlighten me and others here as to who these new friends are? Thanks.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I could but it would just be deleted


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> I could but it would just be deleted


 Hey whys that then as you are a committee member and you would only be naming names of most the peope ho are on here after all. :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I have no connection personally with any forum, I just try to promote the interests of the TTOC.
btw LES this is the TTF not the TTOF


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> I have no connection personally with any forum, I just try to promote the interests of the TTOC.
> btw LES this is the TTF not the TTOF


Thanks for that Andrew but you do have a connection personally with THIS forum surly just like I do. :? 
Re (TTF/TTOF) a slip of the typing finger I stand corrected. I also have an interest in this forum as I have shown many times so not sure what your point is there or why you feel the need to state it. :? There are few people on here or within the TTOC inc reps who promote the TTOC as much as I do as can been seen by the amount of effort I put into arranging meets, cruises and other things like group buys, putting TTOC calling cards, talking to garages and suppliers to arrange discounts for the benefit of all as I suspect you know. Again I'm not sure what your point is there or your need to sate it but well done for your efforts. However from your posts above there appears to be something on your mind other than the above whatever that is. BTW this is yet another thing I am arranging, the RR day at Awesome for the benefit of all whoever wants to come on it (mostly TTF members and some TTOC members) with a TT and perhaps even non TT if we have the space. Perhaps you would like to join us on the day and take advantage of the extremely good offer Awesome have on the RR day or even one of our cruises as Joe aka TTcool has done all welcome on any as I always state. BTW I am yet again nearly out of TTOC calling cards yet again do you have any you could send onto me? A5 Fliers would also be good if we do them. Thanks.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I was simply wondering (I am a member on other forums as well) given the fact that "they" don't like old farts from the TTOC turning up in their MkIIs (narrows it down somewhat) how it would go down in other circles. I mentioned it to Nick again on Saturday that we are extremely short of cards so we should have some more soon.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> I was simply wondering (I am a member on other forums as well) given the fact that "they" don't like old farts from the TTOC turning up in their MkIIs (narrows it down somewhat) how it would go down in other circles. I mentioned it to Nick again on Saturday that we are extremely short of cards so we should have some more soon.


 Harr right so you do have connections with other forums then. Maybe one day there will be a Mk2 forum (other than on here) and maybe you will join there as well and why not. BTW I'm an old fart all be it in a Mk1. :roll: You know I hear there are people on here who don't like the idea of others on here belong to other forums so I would keep quiet about belonging to other forums or you could be subjected to ridicule of some sort. :wink:

One things for certain however Andrew nobody's going to tell me which forum/club or whatever I should or should not belong to, maybe that's cos I am an old fart. :roll: If a clubs happy to have me (more fool them) then providing I like it there then I will join whatever I wish. I also belong to a number of forums to do with my other hobby (no not the old farts club) and they all get along nicely. There's no bitching or moaning about one another and most belong to them all anyway. They get on great but if anybody does post something unpleasant about another (a rare occurrence) then it's removed and the member informed why and ask not to post such things again which is all fair enough IMO.

Anyway we have gone far off topic this is about what I hope will be a great RR day at Awesome so come test you car against the Mk1s and other Mk2s if you think your big enough :wink: You will be made very welcome and will meet many TTF and TTOC members.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sorry Les , have a date at The Emirates that day.Anyway just read on the R32OC site that a trusted forum sponsor says Haldex cars can't run in 4wd and with me having S-Tronic it can't run in 2wd either.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

WHEY HEY !!!!!!!!!


wallsendmag said:


> How is the invite to the people with the newer cars going over with your other friends ?


:roll: and a big thanks to andrew (AKA wallsendmag) for thorwing bitchy pointless comments about.. and filling the rolling road page with an additional 2 pages of pointless dribble...i take it from your overwhelming enthusiasm and promotion of this event, your thoroughly happy to see one of you TTOC reps actually organising events. :roll: or perhaps not?



wallsendmag said:


> Sorry Les , have a date at The Emirates that day.Anyway just read on the R32OC site that a trusted forum sponsor says Haldex cars can't run in 4wd and with me having S-Tronic it can't run in 2wd either.


As for the haldex issues, i'm sure this was clearly stated on page 2... infact have a look:-


tony_rigby_uk said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > Would it not be better to run in 4WD for all the cars Les, not that I am going just seems to make more sense
> ...





tony_rigby_uk said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > Im sure Awesome wont be able to run 4wd if youve got a Haldex Blue fitted. They will probably disconnect the Haldex at the unit itself as pulling the fuse is a no go with DSG.
> ...


Does that make your secondary "excuse" seem rather pointless... can't see why you'd say oh you shouldn't run.. unless it was to purposly reduce numbers by scaring newer members into backing out. (was always told if you have nothing nice to say don't say anything at all !!!).. and to be honest can't understand your logic with trying to stir up (which to be fair seems to be the only sole reason you have posted in this section, as lets be honest i think hell would freeze over before you made a trip to a NW event (and there's been enough of them!!)... But surly if the event is being attended by the TTOC chairman then it aint the wisest move to try and ruffle feathers??? you've obviously got a rather large bee in your bonnet, and it certainly doesn't look good to newer members wanting to attend this event when you have a commity member taking the approach you have done... it just drags down and puts people off. to what will be a fantastic day for all who attend...

and i think i speak on behalf of all the NW members... it's nice you keep tabs on what events our TTOC rep is running, but to fill the thread with sly, and then inaccurate information isn't helping the TTOC attract new NW members, and also isn't putting the club in a good light... I'm assuming with the attitude you take you have plenty of things to fill absoluTTe with, and the NW rolling road day won't be a feature this year???? Afterall why would you feature something and send people to a thread where it doesn't show YOU in a good light....

Is it any wonder theres another forum... afterall less nagging nannys trying to ruin events and give opinions on events they have no intention of attending... but we'll see... i'm sure humble pie will be eaten by YOURSELF if the event features in absoluTTe!!! perhaps then a surgical removal of that broom from up your ass is required :roll:

Apologies to the rest of you, and you know i have abit of a reputation for telling it like it is, and not holding back (the arrogance of youth)... but this whole bickering that is taking place between some, should not be entertained by the TTOC at all.. let alone participated by commity members... every heard of rising above it... ???


----------



## dbairduk (Aug 3, 2010)

is this what the usual banter between TTOC members is like?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

dbairduk said:


> is this what the usual banter between TTOC members is like?


Thankfully not 

Just a lot of tension is currently surrounding this and another new forum and the TTOC involvement with them both. Of course everyone has a different standpoint and opinion about it all, but I'm hoping things will start to settle down once the initial uncertainty is over.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

OK this is a thread about the Awesome RR days its NOT a TTF or TTC event nor any other club come to that. I have arranged this for anybody with a TT be it a Mk1 or a Mk2 (maybe other cars depending on numbers) to come along and run their car. In order to run this event I need a minimum number of people to commit to it. Now can we get back on track (or is that the RR :lol: ) I need just a few more for this is a goer so come on guys and girls just where will you be able to put your car on a RR for just £35 why that's only a years subs to the TTOC :roll: or half a tank of petrol.


----------



## dbairduk (Aug 3, 2010)

it would be interesting... all this preformance car stuff is new to me, so quite exciting... but my car is stock so not sure what I would get out of it if you know what i mean. Awsome is not far at all from me, and would love an excuse for a look and to meet a few people from here.
I am contemplating joining TTOC but having only purchased my car last saturday I have quite an empty pocket. I do want to be in "the club" though


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

dbairduk said:


> is this what the usual banter between TTOC members is like?


Nope it's Definetly not, especially between the NW members, we are a good lot really, I just took offense to the event thread being ruined by someone who isn't attending and should know better in their position..

Truth of the Matter is it';; be a great DAY for all... and if the nerves are getting the better of the newer members you can always pop down and say hello.. even if your not running on th rollers..


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

dbairduk said:


> it would be interesting... all this preformance car stuff is new to me, so quite exciting... but my car is stock so not sure what I would get out of it if you know what i mean. Awsome is not far at all from me, and would love an excuse for a look and to meet a few people from here.
> I am contemplating joining TTOC but having only purchased my car last saturday I have quite an empty pocket. I do want to be in "the club" though


 Not a problem mate come along anyway and meet some of the guys. Also check out the events section as the NW is the most active area of the country :wink: with meets (next one is next weds evening check it out) and cruises and the like.  You are more than welcome and we are friendly bunch honest :roll:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Best thing since sliced bread,if u have never been to or on a RR get on the list you will love it
I have lost count how many times mine has been on the RR and only good things have come from it. 
This time I will be running the other TT just to make sure all is ok

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> Best thing since sliced bread,if u have never been to or on a RR get on the list you will love it
> I have lost count how many times mine has been on the RR and only good things have come from it.
> This time I will be running the other TT just to make sure all is ok
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 There you have it its official, from a man who likes his bread sliced and his pies from Wigan, you can't argue with that.


----------



## dbairduk (Aug 3, 2010)

right I just gotta do a bit of reading in regards to the comments on the DSG etc 
would it be alot better to do the 4WD version?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I must apologuise I am used to the Scottish threads going off topic, I don't mod my cars therefore I know roughly how much power I have and RR days don't appeal to me at all. I trusted the word of the forum sponser on the R32OC .


----------



## dbairduk (Aug 3, 2010)

wallsendmag said:


> I must apologuise I am used to the Scottish threads going off topic, I don't mod my cars therefore I know roughly how much power I have and RR days don't appeal to me at all. I trusted the word of the forum sponser on the R32OC .


Is that in response to me or the earlier banter? 
Just I have both an un modded car and dsg... Are you not curious just to make sure Audi havent done you out of some bhp? Or maybe prove your un-modded V6 can contend with the modded 225 Mk1 brigade? The results might be a nice addition to all the service reciepts in the audi wallet thingy!

I don't realy know much about doing a RR so I might see if I can book my car in that day to get cruise control added. At least see it first hand and see if I would like to do it next time. I'm sure Les will let me have a look at his on the RR. 8)


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> I must apologuise I am used to the Scottish threads going off topic, I don't mod my cars therefore I know roughly how much power I have and RR days don't appeal to me at all. I trusted the word of the forum sponser on the R32OC .


and not the word of the forum sponsors on the TTF (bearing in mind awesome GTI are a sponsor)... that good to know Andy... :roll: If i was a sponser i'd pull my sponsership after a comment like that... :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

dbairduk said:


> I don't realy know much about doing a RR so I might see if I can book my car in that day to get cruise control added. At least see it first hand and see if I would like to do it next time. I'm sure Les will let me have a look at his on the RR. 8)


Well come along and learn it will cost you nothing and if you do RR your car then it will only cost you just £35. However there is a limited number of places so its advisable to get your mane down ASAP. You may well be able to get Awesome to fit your cruise control at the same time if you ask them nicely beforehand. You can see all the cars do their stuff on the RR and witness the disappointed faces along with the delighted ones. Join in with the banter and not a single, begrudging, moaning, silly arse comment in sight. All good fun I can assure you.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I might have to come along to this and get the "before" rolling road results 

Stick my name down Leslie old boy

Matt


----------



## dbairduk (Aug 3, 2010)

I will defo come along, I will probably just get the cruise control fitted though and have a nosey! I like the get the feel of somthing before I sign up for it. It's not the money it's more not having a clue what i'm doing! :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

dbairduk said:


> I will defo come along, I will probably just get the cruise control fitted though and have a nosey! I like the get the feel of somthing before I sign up for it. It's not the money it's more not having a clue what i'm doing! :lol:


 Just spoken to Awesome (John the manager) for you and yes if you are quick and book in they will do the cruise control for you at the same time and for the extremely cheap price of £117 I believe  I will put your name down for the RR now.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Les, can you put me down on the reserve list please.
This will be subject to me being in the country and the TTt is finished and ready to rock and roll and of course subject to Awesome being able to put mine on the rollers.
Steve


----------



## dbairduk (Aug 3, 2010)

Steve if yours is fit then take my place(will be alot more interesting)... if your not in the country or your cars not ready then I will put mine on...


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

dbairduk said:


> Steve if yours is fit then take my place(will be alot more interesting)... if your not in the country or your cars not ready then I will put mine on...


I would hope we could both go on, as we will be the only V6ers there.
Standard V6 vs a tweaked V6
Steve


----------



## dbairduk (Aug 3, 2010)

yeh i don't mind that Steve... I can be the control arm as they call it lol


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

dbairduk said:


> yeh i don't mind that Steve... I can be the control arm as they call it lol


You should be making 247bhp at the flywheel and 204bhp on the rollers if transmission losses are 17%.
Steve


----------



## dbairduk (Aug 3, 2010)

and what are you hoping to gain again steve? :lol: 8)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Last time i went on the rollers there, they had to stop the session cos my blue haldex coupled with the DSG caused too big a speed differential between front and back. Maybe they have changed things now with the RR.

Im not going to set my sights too high, so i will go for 400bhp at the flywheel and 332bhp at the wheels which would be a 33% increase over what im running now.
Steve


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> Last time i went on the rollers there, they had to stop the session cos my blue haldex coupled with the DSG caused too big a speed differential between front and back. Maybe they have changed things now with the RR.
> 
> Im not going to set my sights too high, so i will go for 400bhp at the flywheel and 332bhp at the wheels which would be a 33% increase over what im running now.
> Steve


what happened to the 520BHP??? thats abit of a drop to 400BHP... :?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I have to be fair on this so its a first come first served as on the list V6 or no V6, it's not about engine size guys :roll: . If anybody else comes they will have to tag on at the end and hope Awesome can fit you in or if somebody drops out (which is likely) then reserves are first as per the reserve list.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > Last time i went on the rollers there, they had to stop the session cos my blue haldex coupled with the DSG caused too big a speed differential between front and back. Maybe they have changed things now with the RR.
> ...


I dont want to build up my hopes too much with the DSG still on the car.
I will start by saing 400 but it depends what the box will safely take.
Some R32s have been running 500 through the DSG.
If the DSG blows up during tuning then i will be going manual where max BHP of the build is possible and that maybe somewhere between 400 and 600.
I will get there in the end but a journey of a thousand miles, starts with the first step.
Steve


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

You are going about this build the right way m8, one step at a time and get it right
See u when u get back

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

bigsyd said:


> You are going about this build the right way m8, one step at a time and get it right
> See u when u get back
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Might be back in 3 weeks for a break before im off again, not sure yet but im starting to get homesick already.
Its too bloody hot here and the bars dont sell bitter.
Steve


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

give us a bit of notice m8 when u expect to be back, will go for that ruby Murry 8)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

bigsyd said:


> give us a bit of notice m8 when u expect to be back, will go for that ruby Murry 8)


Ok mate, will do.
Its third world here, beggars on the streets and crap everywhere.
i cant wait to get back but i need to earn some dosh to pay for you know what.
I need 5 weeks here to cover my ass and ive done 1 upto now.
If i look at it as only another 28 sleeps its not to bad.
Steve


----------



## dbairduk (Aug 3, 2010)

What you doing over there steve? 
if you don't mind me askin


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

dbairduk said:


> What you doing over there steve?
> if you don't mind me askin


Im a MEICA [ mech,elec,inst,control,automation] commissioning engineer on a new gas fired power station and apparently they need an expert to help out.
Hope they arent too dissapointed.. :lol: :lol: 
Im freelance so i could be anywhere in the world if the price is right.
Steve


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

stevecollier said:


> Im a MEICA [ mech,elec,inst,control,automation] commissioning engineer on a new gas fired power station and apparently they need an expert to help out.
> Hope they arent too dissapointed..
> Im freelance so i could be anywhere in the world if the price is right.
> Steve


Obviously the price was right, must be some good money in that job.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

ian222 said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > Im a MEICA [ mech,elec,inst,control,automation] commissioning engineer on a new gas fired power station and apparently they need an expert to help out.
> ...


All helps to pay the bills and a big car bill winging its way to me.
Steve


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I am sat in Awesome and the lads are saying that those who are coming to this need to pay in advance 
You can do this over the phone 01617 760777 just state the TTOC rolling road day


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

Andy why don't u move to Manchester as you seem to spend a few days there! Are you putting the qs on the rollers?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

chrishumes said:


> Andy why don't u move to Manchester as you seem to spend a few days there! Are you putting the qs on the rollers?


 Na he wouldn't pass the immigration test and can't talk proper English like us NW peeps. :lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Matt B said:


> I might have to come along to this and get the "before" rolling road results
> 
> Stick my name down Leslie old boy
> 
> Matt


Ok, so a change of plan here. Not so much a "before" in the old TT, more of an "after" in the new one lol

Matt


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Matt B said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > I might have to come along to this and get the "before" rolling road results
> ...


youve got 2 to choose from and its fingers crossed for me whether the TT will be ready but i will be back in the uk from next week end. Bet your well chuffed Matt..  
Steve


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Whats an RR DAY. Used to mean Rest and Recoop to me. :lol: More noddiness :roll:


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Figured it I think. BHP at wheels check  :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I have updated the first post showing all those who have put their name down for this. If there are any duplicates please let me know likewise anybody not now going to make this. I have 19 names but suspect a few may not be able to make this. I need to know ASAP. I also need to know any Mk2 guys as you will be going on first as per my first post. Anyway here's the list again of all those who have put their name forward.

Bigsyd.
Spentt.
Vspurs.
Grahamstt.
Sline.
Gizmo.
Lego man
Matchu.
Sam.
Tony Rigby.
2zeroalpha.
Mark Hogan.
TTsline02.
Nem.
Daz.
Nikki.x
Matt B.
dbairduk.
stevecollier


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

i'm deffo confirmed les, although will probably wanna run mid to late morning this time round. was on early last year and alot of people missed my run [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I'd like to be earlier rather than later as Spurs are playing Bolton which I might be going to and I've got to be in Birmingham later as I'm taking my lad to the WWE Raw night at the NIA!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

VSPURS said:


> I'd like to be earlier rather than later as Spurs are playing Bolton which I might be going to and I've got to be in Birmingham later as I'm taking my lad to the WWE Raw night at the NIA!


OK Steve I will check with Awesome tomorrow about what time to start, what time can you make it as its likely to start around 9-30am mate.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I'd say somewhere between 11 and 12 would be good for me!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Can I have some idea of the times people can make it on Saturday esp if some can make it early. I can't guarantee to give every body the time they want though but will try my best.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

early would be good for us les


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> early would be good for us les


 Nice one Syd, I will let put you on first and let you know the time when I have spoken to Dean at Awesome mate.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Mid morning would be great for me if possible


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Just spoken with Dean at Awesome. You need to phone them (0161 7760777) and pay your £35 (or whatever IE Mk2 price) now to secure your place. When you have paid them let me know so I can start planning the order of times for runs for you all. The first run will be at 9am Saturday the 6th Nov and ask that any Mk2s go first so they can then set up for Mk1s.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Les,

I can confirm payment (with mike at awesome)

also if at all possible can i have around 11ish to 11:30

cheers matey, (are they 10min slots or 20min slots? i can't remember)

Les just an idea to float about, but can someone get a list of people real names against user names, (i know last time we did it awesome use real names and we couldn't tie it to the user names), it may well be worth asking all participants if they will allow awesome to e-mail their graphs to someone to be posted on the forum, and maybe absoluTTe?

just thinking of things to make it easier to collate the results than last time


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Les,
> 
> I can confirm payment (with mike at awesome)
> 
> ...


Approx 20mins per car inc setting each car up for the run.
I will have a word with John H regarding the graphs and mag etc.

Also can people let me know their forum name and real name so I can tie them together on the list on the first post of this thread. Cheers.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk = Anthony Rigby


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Well.....ive been on to Awesome to clarify they will be able to take my TT on the RR day as its a pay up front deal whence i was fleeced the last time i went on.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Nothing has changed with their system since i was last on/off depending how you look at it.
So, if you are a DSGer Awesome will struggle to RR you / or not at all.. :roll: 
If you are a DSGer and have paid..oops.
I dont want anyone to be dissappointed on what is a great day out.
If im in the country, i will certainly still go, but not on the rollers.

Can you please take me off the list please Les.
Steve [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

stevecollier said:


> Well.....ive been on to Awesome to clarify they will be able to take my TT on the RR day as its a pay up front deal whence i was fleeced the last time i went on.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Nothing has changed with their system since i was last on/off depending how you look at it.
> So, if you are a DSGer Awesome will struggle to RR you / or not at all.. :roll:
> If you are a DSGer and have paid..oops.
> ...


oK Steve I have taken you off the list mate but hope to see you there on the day.


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Early for me if poss - will buzz them in the am and settle up........


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TTsline02 said:


> Early for me if poss - will buzz them in the am and settle up........


That will be no problem you will prob be the 2nd on around 9-30 but will confirm nearer the date,


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

any news on the payer's from awesome?

i know i've already paid for mine !!!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> any news on the payer's from awesome?
> 
> i know i've already paid for mine !!!


I have just emailed Dean at Awesome requesting he provides with with a list of all those who have paid for the RR day.

Guys If you are coming and have yet to pay the £35 (or whatever) then please do so ASAP. Thanks.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

will be calling in on saturday, so will pay then


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Only 3 people have paid so far they are.
Matt Roddison.
Spencer Long
Antony Rigby.

Syd is paying on Saturday.

Come on guys get your money where your mouth is [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

I'll sort in the morning :wink:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Sorry Les I'll sort it tomorrow. 

Have you got a time list sorted yet if so any chance i could go on about 12-1 ish? 

DAZ


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

DAZTTC said:


> Sorry Les I'll sort it tomorrow.
> 
> Have you got a time list sorted yet if so any chance i could go on about 12-1 ish?
> 
> DAZ


I could work out times if I only knew who had paid and who from those who said they would come paid up ASAP. :roll:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Payed


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

All Paid up 

Dave


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

Paid today !

Matchu aka Michael


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

LIST !! said:


> Only 6 people have paid so far they are.
> 
> Match - Unknown
> Unknown - _Matt Roddison._
> ...


So far from my calcs (assuming syd has paid !!) we only have 7 !!!

c;mon folks, les needs to put the running list together.... get paid up !!!

The Initial List is :-
Bigsyd.
Spentt.
Vspurs.
Grahamstt.
Sline.
Gizmo.
Lego man
Matchu.
Sam.
Tony Rigby. aka Anthony Rigby 
2zeroalpha.
Mark Hogan.
TTsline02.
Nem.
Daz.
Nikki.x
Matt B.
dbairduk.

but not sure where these people are? and if they are still cming.... The Event is 3 weeks today !!!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Paid today


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

TTsline02 / Sline - Matt Roddison


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Grahamstt - Graham Williams
Paid up


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Wont be here, i will be sunning my self on my jollies :lol:

I will be at a RR day 4th dec tho to see what the Revo can do :mrgreen:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Les,

I paid up last week and am hoping we have now made the 10 that we needed. Really looking forward to this as have missed so many NW trips recently.

Matt


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I will contact Awesome and find out the situation but I think we may well have hit the required numbers.
Now regarding who runs when. I have had a few people contact me asking can they go on the RR early some later. After giving it some thought and the experiences with past RR days then just turn up and those wanting to run early come to me and I will get you on the RR ASAP. I will be there from the start at 9am to try and facilitate this and do my best to please all with running times if I can. If you haven't paid up yet then do so ASAP and there appears to be a number who have not so come on guys don't leave it to the last minute and if you cant (and haven't already said so) make it then for gods sake say so.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Just called and paid up.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Check this out as Awesome are holding an APR Revo amnesty day while we are RR.
http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/page.php?j ... _revo.html


----------



## 2zeroalpha (Aug 30, 2009)

Balls, sorry haven't checked the thread in a while, I'm one of the non payers. What you reckon les, if I pay monday will it be hunky dory or have I lost my place?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

2zeroalpha said:


> Balls, sorry haven't checked the thread in a while, I'm one of the non payers. What you reckon les, if I pay monday will it be hunky dory or have I lost my place?


Yes mate ASAP but should be OK. Anybody else please pay Awesome ASAP.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

last year we managed to run 20 but 10 is a minimum so still able to book via awesome.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

i am just hoping i get a little more than last year   

you know :roll: :roll: :roll: when you think about it....we are only playing at it


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Jesus! How close was that to coming off?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Thats why a DSG esp with Blue cant go on.
Steve


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Thought it was more to do with the DSG making it slower than a 150BHP TT because of the silly way it works...

Belive the verdict is yes it can run... but it will get redfaced numbers it would be so low...


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Thought it was more to do with the DSG making it slower than a 150BHP TT because of the silly way it works...
> 
> Belive the verdict is yes it can run... but it will get redfaced numbers it would be so low...


I would love to get my car on the rollers as ive tried before, im not the one saying no. Awesome have said its a no.
Steve


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

because with the dsg you won't get more than 150BHP :lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Gettin excited now


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Really looking forward to seeing your car Matt , will be a good day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

bigsyd said:


> Really looking forward to seeing your car Matt , will be a good day
> 
> tbh i am really lookin forward to showing a few of my nw pals. Car feels a bit more like its mine now after putting the stereo amp seats big nob armrest black lights wheels and debadging


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I didn't know Awesome GTi had a four wheel drive rolling road. I could be interested, if so.

Joe


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

TTCool said:


> I didn't know Awesome GTi had a four wheel drive rolling road. I could be interested, if so.
> 
> Joe


4 wheels have to pay £55, and go on first.. as it's a pain to set up the rollers for 4 then return to 2.. if your running in 4 wheel drive mode.. perpare for some poor figures :? .. (to be honest awesome have always told me not to bother with 4 wheel with quottro as with no fixed ratio to the wheels it's impossible to get a anywhere near a correct figure, (because you don't have a % for the wheel split) and thats somewhere which would make a extra £20 per run.. which on a 10 car rolling road day is a extra £200 in their pocket... and it's more agro to remove the haldex fuse...


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't know Awesome GTi had a four wheel drive rolling road. I could be interested, if so.
> ...


Its only a 4wd RR if its mechanically linked and theirs isnt thats why some TTs cant run. But im still going for the Craeck as they say. Maybe you will get lucky Joe and yours will be ok, ring them to find out and let us know.
Steve


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

I might pop along to this too, been a while since I saw you ugly b4stards! :wink: :lol: :-*


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Sickboy said:


> I might pop along to this too, been a while since I saw you ugly b4stards! :wink: :lol: :-*


Would be nice to see some new faces.. :lol:

Steve


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

I cant make this now [smiley=bigcry.gif] dropped a bollock and booked to take the kids out for the same date 

Hope you all have a good day.

see you soon.

Mark.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

mark_hogan said:


> I cant make this now [smiley=bigcry.gif] dropped a bollock and booked to take the kids out for the same date
> 
> Hope you all have a good day.
> 
> ...


Gaylord [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Sickboy said:


> I might pop along to this too, been a while since I saw you ugly b4stards! :wink: :lol: :-*


Hey Paul, would be good to see you mate 

You could always pop that little M3 fella on the rollers too and see what she is running


----------



## IWEM (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi Les

Got to this late as usual -- can you add me to the reserve list -- see you there anyway

Regards
Ian 
IWEM


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi Ian,

How are you mate not seen you for a while...

is yours a DSG? they cause abit of a problem... but i'm sure they'll manage to fit you in, even though we have 18cars listed i don't think they've all paid up.. or even been on for a while so we may find we have even less people on the rollers.. just get there early and make a day of it..

I might ask awesome if i can borrow a ramp.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Hi Ian,
> 
> How are you mate not seen you for a while...
> 
> ...


Ian has the manual.
Steve


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Les,

can you put this link on front page http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=185785

and the rest of you lot take a look here:-
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=185785

cheers


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

stevecollier said:


> Ian has the manual.
> Steve


Strange that it says DSG in his sig


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Nem said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > Ian has the manual.
> ...


I was going to say that but wasn't brave enough


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Les,
> 
> can you put this link on front page http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=185785
> 
> ...


 *DONE*


----------



## scoTTy32 (Oct 9, 2007)

I have read through this whole thread and to be honest, as a V6 DSG owner, I am none the wiser as to the following:-

Can a V6 Quattro be run on a 4wd RR?

Is Awesome's RR not suitable for V6 DSG?

Can a V6 DSG run in 2wd? If so how & does this make any difference to the RR result?

Why haven't Awesome waded in with a definitive answer?

Cheers,

Scotty.


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

Sorry for the late drop out...but due to circumstances beyond my control I can no longer make this event.

Apologies.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

ok so far it looks like no Mk2's

am i correct?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Well Linda will be there in her series 2 ( in house joke) .... But as far as Linda putting it on the rollers , I think you know the answer to that : - / lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

series 2 :lol: :wink:

DAZ


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

LIST said:


> Those wishing to come on this so are.
> Bigsyd. YES Not Filled out Form
> Spentt. YES Not Filled out Form
> Grahamstt.YES Form Received
> ...


ok not sure maybe Les can cofirm... but the people with Yes's are deffo confirmed... the others... well i dunno and not seen or heard them on here for a while... can anyone confirm if they are coming?? (We may have some spare places looking at this !!)

Also the Form Recived is who's already passed the performance info through... the others... GET IT SORTED.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> LIST said:
> 
> 
> > Those wishing to come on this so are.
> ...


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > LIST said:
> ...


 I will check again with Awesome tomorrow and get an update but when I was there Tuesday 10 had paid


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Just noticed that you had me down as paid. I never did pay up as it was going to be touch and go if I could make it!

Have a great day guys!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Just phoned Awesome and spoke to Mike at 11am today a total of 11 people had paid for the RR day tomorrow. If you want an early slot I suggest you come early as its near impossible to allocate slots. Come see me and I will do what I can to get people who need to get away early. We start at 9am so will all try to come ASAP. Also if you have not filled out Tony's spread sheet and returned it please do so ASAP. Anybody else wish to join us turn up on the day as I am sure we can fit you in but those who have paid will get priority. Thanks for your co-operation.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

don't think Gizmo has paid, so i'm someone missing off my confirmed list !!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

scoTTy32 said:


> I have read through this whole thread and to be honest, as a V6 DSG owner, I am none the wiser as to the following:-
> 
> Can a V6 Quattro be run on a 4wd RR?
> 
> ...


If you have a standard V6, you may be ok but you must confirm with Awesome as it may be a waste of time.
I have a Haldex Blue fitted and this messes up the speed of the wheels.
I dont believe a V6 DSG can run in 2wd as pulling the fuse, stops all drive
Steve


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi guys/ gals. I'll be along tomorrow as well as i'm booked in for a swap of my APR remap for the REVO.

:wink: Cheers, Mark


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> I have a Haldex Blue fitted and this messes up the speed of the wheels.
> I dont believe a V6 DSG can run in 2wd as pulling the fuse, stops all drive
> Steve


Don't think it's the blue haldex mate, as mine has ran in 4wheel at awesome when we were checking the diff.. so the blue haldex has nothing to do with it.. i'd imagine it's more you can only run in 4 DSG, and the mapping of the DSG or being able to force and hold 4th gear could be the issue...


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Sonatina said:


> Hi guys/ gals. I'll be along tomorrow as well as i'm booked in for a swap of my APR remap for the REVO.
> 
> :wink: Cheers, Mark


 Are you going on the RR Mark?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

So far as I can tell, there is some doubt about the total compatibility between four wheel drive, Awesome's rolling road and reliable figures so does anyone know of a place/tuner who has a full-on 4 wheel drive rolling road. I don't mind travelling.

Joe


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

les said:


> Sonatina said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys/ gals. I'll be along tomorrow as well as i'm booked in for a swap of my APR remap for the REVO.
> ...


Hi Les! I'm giving it serious thought mate - I'll know more later tonight - just waiting on some news which could see me teaching from about 1pm tomorrow - which could put an end to me squeezing into the program (it's one reason i haven't committed earlier tbh). Added incentive though as I see there are no Mk2's so if I can get the remap done it will be great to add me to the list. As I say ace I'll write soon to confirm. :wink:

:wink: Mark
PS btw the pupil is coming all the way from Istanbul for guitar lessons on Sat/ Sunday hence the reason i have to give them priority!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

TTCool said:


> So far as I can tell, there is some doubt about the total compatibility between four wheel drive, Awesome's rolling road and reliable figures so does anyone know of a place/tuner who has a full-on 4 wheel drive rolling road. I don't mind travelling.
> 
> Joe


Impossible to do joe... You need to know what % of power is going to front and rear... mazda RX8 is 70rear 30Front...

with the haldex system it's adaptive so therefore you cannot tell the rollers what the % split of the car is therefore it's impossibe to get a fix on the power output, hense the graph is all over the place..


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

It's interesting tho Tony, as we did a forum RR day a good few years back when AmD was in Bicester and we all ran in 4wd. At the time I'd just got a APR map and a catback and I made 259bhp which was spot on for the map. Also everyone else that day seemed to make around the expected power, so I'm sure it can be done...


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

well the car is ready for tomorrow now, finished 2 new mods and took her out for a test drive, Jesus i sometimes forget how much i love driving that car, now don't get me wrong...the TTS is a foooooking quick car  but its sooooo refined and no drama, where the red one is also a foooooking quick car  ......but is is so much more fun, you feel every bump in the road and every revolution of the engine    it gives you so much feedback


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

See you in the morning guys I'll be there about 9ish.

DAZ


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Nem said:


> It's interesting tho Tony, as we did a forum RR day a good few years back when AmD was in Bicester and we all ran in 4wd. At the time I'd just got a APR map and a catback and I made 259bhp which was spot on for the map. Also everyone else that day seemed to make around the expected power, so I'm sure it can be done...


All i can think is they have a predicted split... obviously foot down in 4th must have a set ratio...although if they strap the front down for no wheel spin it should throw up 80 front 20 rear (but have to check not sure if thats just setting off or if it will continue at that fixed ratio... I'll ask jimbo again what the reason is....


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

how is the man flu ya big hom


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Matt B said:


> how is the man flu ya big hom


dobn't worry i'll make sure i caugh next to you so you can share... only just got ya text... but yeah i'll pack the lappy in the morning !!


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Nem said:


> It's interesting tho Tony, as we did a forum RR day a good few years back when AmD was in Bicester and we all ran in 4wd. At the time I'd just got a APR map and a catback and I made 259bhp which was spot on for the map. Also everyone else that day seemed to make around the expected power, so I'm sure it can be done...


My TT had a custom remap at AMD in 2003 at Bicester and was done on what I understood to be their 4 wheel rolling road. The result was 268.1 bhp and 299.4 lb ft. That's why I understood a full-on rolling road may still exist somewhere. I certainly wasn't given any reason to doubt their findings.

Joe


----------



## Russ 182 (Jan 31, 2009)

Wish i could come to this but im down midlands vw for a service today :-(


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Great day today guys and girls I hope you enjoyed the day and were pleased with your results on the RR. I think we had 12 or 13 cars run some of which ran a second time after having the Revo maps put on. Tony will be posting the results up I believe so you can compare all the runs today.


----------



## 2zeroalpha (Aug 30, 2009)

Excellent day (I would say that after my figures) and was great to meet a bunch of people.

2zero (Christian, the only Mk2 there)


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

video up later.....oh yes...... [smiley=gossip.gif] REVO fooooooking ROCKS


----------



## 2zeroalpha (Aug 30, 2009)

So, good figures on the second run I take it? Please share.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It was a good day and good to see everyone again. It was nice and sunny outside but a bit chilly at the business end inside.

Interesting figures on the APR to Revo conversion. Tony, you're pulling 370ft/lbs at 3k to 4k rpm now (clutch torque) at 28psi boost still? Is that right?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm gutted I missed the day as I wanted a crack at their power record!

Looks like you guys had a great day and Tony, be careful mate! To be spiking so much Torque you don't want to be risking it too much!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

VSPURS said:


> I'm gutted I missed the day as I wanted a crack at their power record!
> 
> Looks like you guys had a great day and Tony, be careful mate! To be spiking so much Torque you don't want to be risking it too much!


Gutted on 2 counts then given Spurs result as well Steve.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

les said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > I'm gutted I missed the day as I wanted a crack at their power record!
> ...


Thanks Les!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

VSPURS said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > VSPURS said:
> ...


We may get the end to our 3 match winning streak and false dawn today Steve :?


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi all sorry I've not posted sooner as I'm just about well enough as the reson I had to go early was a big night out with the boys. [smiley=sick2.gif] 
I had a grate morning really nice to meet some new and old faces I'm well happy with my RR  and well done to you guys with your new Revo maps. 

Big thanks to all involved. 

DAZ


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

DAZTTC said:


> Hi all sorry I've not posted sooner as I'm just about well enough as the reson I had to go early was a big night out with the boys. [smiley=sick2.gif]
> I had a grate morning really nice to meet some new and old faces I'm well happy with my RR  and well done to you guys with your new Revo maps.
> 
> Big thanks to all involved.
> ...


I'm just glad i managed to pip your BHP figure.... christ i dunno how you've managed that... you've got everyone scratching their heads.... it's gotta be the CC map !!


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all sorry I've not posted sooner as I'm just about well enough as the reson I had to go early was a big night out with the boys. [smiley=sick2.gif]
> ...


  Jody at Midland VW spent quite a bit of time mapping the car he said it was a good one he's a man of his word. 

DAZ


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

DAZTTC said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > DAZTTC said:
> ...


Suppose its ok. Would be a lot faster without those CF things on the front though.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

DAZ[/quote]

I'm just glad i managed to pip your BHP figure.... christ i dunno how you've managed that... you've got everyone scratching their heads.... it's gotta be the CC map !![/quote]

 Jody at Midland VW spent quite a bit of time mapping the car he said it was a good one he's a man of his word. 

DAZ[/quote]

Suppose its ok. Would be a lot faster without those CF things on the front though.. :roll: 
Steve[/quote]

:lol:


----------

